# Changing Username



## nizamgph (May 10, 2014)

Is it possible to change my user name in this forum? If yes, please tell me the procedure.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

nizamgph said:


> Is it possible to change my user name in this forum? If yes, please tell me the procedure.


Pm John-H with your new user name and he'll change it


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ikon66 said:


> nizamgph said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to change my user name in this forum? If yes, please tell me the procedure.
> ...


I'm sure he'd love to...

How about you post up the username you would like and Icon can point John in this direction


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've already contacted him


----------



## nizamgph (May 10, 2014)

John-H said:


> I've already contacted him


Thanks for your kind co-operation and helping mind. Actually I did not decide to change my username yet. I just wanted to know the procedure. 
Thanks again....


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

John, why have you not deleted this spam user...?

Windows software, android software, web hosting, iPhone Jailbreaks, movies, computer problems...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

He hasn't spammed any links in any post or his Sig strip but did have a blog in his profile which been removed. His posts were not car related but there is no rule about that. His email and IP are genuine but his user name seems to be active on other forums to promote his blog. His account has been suspended as this appears to be commercially motivated and as you know only paying sponsors are allowed to advertise.

He's been invited to give an assurance he will follow the rules if he wishes to continue.


----------

